# Man this is so bad



## symes211 (Jun 15, 2018)

My name is mike i use to us edrugs an have been on methadone for 7 years i am on 10 mil about to come of for the last 4 an a half years my staomach has been hrting feelimg llile i got to shot all the time an burning in my gut some times nausea but for the last 3 years until recently it was everyday in bed til i use the bathroom or drink my methadone i have just recently realized what this rash s on my body so rosia rosachia some shit an that its form shit rotting insode of me so the methadone has beeen slowing my shit down an yea it has been so bad i thought i was dying of cancer thanks to no family doctor an going to hoapital they tell me im costapated. Which o am but there s alot more going on then that an i have hust realized on the last couple monyhs an the last week about roashia wtf it is i have been able to have some good days lately an hopefully can get thos figures out but i have felt some pains in my life but i spent 2 days lockedd in a dark room so bad reallly depressing when you never fell good i coudlnt even work right now if i wante d to chamamile tea has gave me relief in the last little bit an these peppermit gels i high on weed an bored thats a little of my story

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

